# OANDA closed on Sunday



## Timmy (15 June 2012)

From OANDA:



> Dear  ,
> 
> Due to the extreme volatility some market analysts foresee could result in the coming days, OANDA fxTrade will not accept any trading activity from 6:00 AM EST until approximately 3:00 PM EST, on Sunday, June 17, 2012. OANDA believes the convergence of a major market event during off-market hours represents a potential trading risk and has taken this rare step to protect traders from excessive rate fluctuations.




Their website:
*Reasons behind our Sunday trading halt*
http://www.oanda.com/corp/oandainsights/2012/jun/14/reasons-behind-our-sunday-trading-halt-55514120/

Also this article:
*Oanda said halting forex trade during Greek vote*
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/oanda-said-halting-forex-trade-during-greek-vote-2012-06-14


----------

